

Experience HN like it's 2014 (Tinder style) - berzniz
http://gohinder.com/?ref=hn_2015

======
nnain
Cool Idea! A bit tricky to operate via the computer though -- It would be nice
if you can give a 'Cancel'/'Save' buttons, at least for non-touch screen
viewports.

Also, since there is no login, how long will my list really last?

~~~
berzniz
Yes, it's only saved on your browser (LocalStorage)

